# How to take ranitidine or Zantac (?)



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm dealing with some nasty external hemorrhoids, thanks to the constipation I get from Prilosec. Haven't had them for years, but since starting Prilosec it's tough to avoid them. (We had hoped to go visit some friends today, but I doubt that I could take the 3 hour car ride.) I don't want surgery on those either. My doctor said maybe if I changed to generic Zantac (ranitidine), I might have an easier time. I want to do that, but the instructions on the pill bottle say no more than two a day (150 mg. each). I called the pharmacist and asked WHEN to take them. She said it didn't matter as long as it was about twelve hours apart. But my neighbor's bottle says to take 1/2 to l hour before eating, which isn't necessarily 12 hours apart. So which is right? Does it matter? What has worked for those of you who take either Zantac (150 mg.) or ranitidine? Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the 1/2 to 1 hour before eating is because a med works better on an empty stomach, so you might want to time it so that it isn't right after you ate. I'll see what I can find.http://us.gsk.com/products/assets/us_zantac.pdfindicates that food, etc. doesn't really alter the absorption of the drug so I'd tend to just do 12 hours apart that was convient for me. If one or both can be before a meal so much the better.K.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks very much, Kathleen! Can those of you with GERD or reflux stand one more question? I remember someone posting somewhere about avoiding acid rebound when switching from Prilosec to ranitidine. (I found it in a google search and should have printed it out. Haven't been able to find it again.) Since ranitidine isn't as strong as Prilosec, it would probably be a good idea to wean myself off the Prilosec using ranitidine, but I'm not sure how to proceed. My doctor says to "taper" off, but when I asked how, he said to just experiment. I really don't want acid rebound, though, so thought I'd ask the good people here for some advice.For that matter, later on, I won't know when or how to taper from 150 mg. 2x daily, to 75 mg. of ranitidine 2x daily, to only as needed either. My doctor really isn't much help, so I'm hoping someone here on the message board can enlighten me.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Madge,How much Prilosec are you taking?? I think you skip days. Take a Prilosec one day and then take the Zantac the 2nd day, back and forth.Good Luck with the Zantac. They work, but they don't last as long as the PPI's. I have been doing very well the last 2 weeks on 1 Priloseca day. I ate spaghetti last night and it did give me a little trouble. I am going to have an upper GI on Mon. As long as I am feeling well the Dr. said I could try stopping the Prilosec.Cindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Cindybell! Good to hear from you again! I'm on 1 Prilosec (20 mg, I think) each morning before breakfast. The doctor wanted me to take it twice a day, but when my IBs w/constipation came back from the Prilosec, he said it was okay if I took it just once a day. Gradually, over the last 3 months, I'm feeling better (as long as I don't eat trigger foods like tomato sauce, mint, coffee, or greasy foods. Even the nausea is gone most of the time now. But the constipation remains, which is apparently why I now have the painful hemorrhoids.I'll try alternating Prilosec with ranitidine, as you suggested. Maybe after while (?) I can try only the ranitidine?I hope your upper GI goes well. I had one once, and it wasn't bad. I'm so glad you're doing well now, and I hope you can get off the Prilosec, especially since they're now saying it keeps us from absorbing calcium. Hope I'll be able to get off it too.







)


----------

